# Ufe cpt 2014



## caroline75771 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I would like clarification if the selective catheter is separately billiable for new uterine fibroid embolization code (37243) as noted in the CPT book which states ...

" Code(s) for catheter placement(s) and diagnostic studies may be speartely reportable using the appropiate diagnostic angiography codes with an appropropiate modifier (eg. modifier 59)."

I'm thinking this only applies for a distinct procedure because code 37243 includes the selective  catheterizations.

I appreciate your assistance!
Thank you.


----------



## JGolamco (Feb 5, 2014)

Caroline,

I'm getting conflicting opinions on this myself... in an RMBA forum, it was noted there that selective catheterization may be reported... and of course, some are saying that it is not reportable..


----------



## caroline75771 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Joe for responding.. I hope we can receive a concrete answer from someone.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 6, 2014)

Catheter placements are billable. Diagnostic angiography is billable under certain circumstances (unknown condition/diagnosis). See the other thread from Joe.

HTH


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 6, 2014)

dpeoples said:


> Catheter placements are billable. Diagnostic angiography is billable under certain circumstances (unknown condition/diagnosis). See the other thread from Joe.
> 
> HTH


Hi Danny,

Not to complain, but my new company didn't get us new books because of a merger.  However, I did get a good website to use (company paid for). 
So to get this straight, on a tumor embolization, since we know what we are embolizing (either UFE or a cancer tumor) we can bill for the catheter placement, imaging is bundled into the charge, and the embolization charge.
If we were doing a GI bleed, then the diagnostic part is billable since we don't know where the exact bleeding spot is coming from, then the embolization is coded if performed.

Thanks again for your inputs,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 7, 2014)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Not to complain, but my new company didn't get us new books because of a merger.  However, I did get a good website to use (company paid for).
> So to get this straight, on a tumor embolization, since we know what we are embolizing (either UFE or a cancer tumor) we can bill for the catheter placement, imaging is bundled into the charge, and the embolization charge.
> ...



That is correct sir, at least as I understand it.

HTH


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 17, 2014)

*Please clarify...*

Do I understand both of you to be saying that we CAN code the placement of the catheter, even if the embolization is performed from that placement?  Also, if the physician goes from the right to the left uterine arteries, can we code 37243, 37243-59?
Thanks Guys!


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 17, 2014)

Lisa Bledsoe said:


> Do I understand both of you to be saying that we CAN code the placement of the catheter, even if the embolization is performed from that placement?  Also, if the physician goes from the right to the left uterine arteries, can we code 37243, 37243-59?
> Thanks Guys!



Yes to the first question, but you may need a modier per payor.
No to the second question. These procedures are performed per operative field.

HTH


----------

